# HELP, out of my comfort zone



## working4aliving (Nov 12, 2012)

fixed it.............................


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

What happened


----------



## working4aliving (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, not sure this is a truly good answer but this is what I did.....

Got a different tuner and hooked it up, all speakers worked fine.
Appears the left channel was out of the tuner he was using.
I did go ahead and seperate the wires so there was not a chance in the future of them backfeeding to one another.

So all in all i'm not sure what happened if anything to be honest......:001_huh:


----------

